# propre sur elle / eux / lui



## Tafalda

Hola,
Francamente no entiendo el sentido de la expresión "propre sur elle". La frase es la siguiente: Ambiance moderne et minimaliste, deux endroits un poil branchés, mais aux tarifs abordables pour une jeunesse propre sur elle. 
 Sinceramente jamás había oído esta expresión.
 Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Tina.Irun

Quand on dit qu'une jeunesse est *propre sur elle*, cela signifie qu'elle a une personnalité lisse, sans surprise, voire même enuyeuse.
On peut l'associer à "comme il faut", "bien convenables".
On pourrait le traducir par: "una juventud decorosa, recatada..."


----------



## esteban

Para "propre sur elle", no se me ocurre en este momento otra cosa que "de buena familia", pero seguro que hay mejores opciones. Para mí, "propre sur elle" ("elle" se refiere a la "jeunesse") tiene un matiz despectivo y diría que alude a jóvenes de "cierta categoría social", quizás más bien conservadores y excluyentes, que se rigen por la apariencia. La frase podría quedar así:

Ambiance moderne et minimaliste, deux endroits un poil branchés, mais aux tarifs abordables pour une jeunesse propre sur elle.

Ambos lugares cuentan con un ambiente moderno y sencillo. Y parece que están de moda, como para jóvenes de "buena familia" pero con precios asequibles.

Saludos
esteban

PD Caray, tras leer el mensaje de Tina Iglesias, me entró la duda con respecto al significado de "propre sur elle". Creo que la interpretación de Tina Iglesias es la correcta, pero no se me ocurre nada para traducir esta expresión al español.


----------



## Tafalda

Gracias Tina y gracias Esteban, entiendo ahora por "donde van los tiros". Al menos veo a que se refiere. Gracias a ambos por vuestra rápida respuesta.


----------



## grandluc

¿Y por qué no una juventud pija? o algo por el estilo...


----------



## Tafalda

Me gusta pija Grandluc.
Si bien de "buena familia" y "como debe ser" (las opciones propuestas por Tina y Esteban son correctísimas, creo que una juventud "pija" se adapta muy bien al contexto y al público al que va dirigido. Gracias Grandluc


----------



## |Paulina|

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
¡Hola!

¿Qué significa "très propres sur eux"?

¿"Muy propio de ellos"?

Contexto:
"Ils sont versaillais d’origine, *très propres sur eux*, bientôt quarantenaires,  pianiste pour l’un, guitariste pour l’autre..."

Es parte de la descripción de un par de músicos.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Entre otras posibilidades: de aspecto pulcro / cuidado.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Entre otras posibilidades: de aspecto pulcro / cuidado.


Hola:
Para insistir en el "très": "de aspecto impecable".

**** Gracias Tina, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## |Paulina|

¡Muchas gracias a ambos!

Saludos afectuosos.


----------



## 167metros144mètres

* NUEVA PREGUNTA 
  gracias por completar los hilos existentes en lugar de crear uno nuevo​*
Hola.

propre sur lui

en la siguiente frase:

nous étions dans un débat ou vous aviez le petit gauchiste de service, bien propre sur lui et tout, donc¹  universitaire, et qui nous traitait de raciste, parce que nous nous opposions au voile à l’école.

Al principio pensé que sería "seguro de sí mismo" pero luego vi un hilo WR (propre sur elle / eux) y ahora me parece que significaría "como es debido" o algo así pero no estoy seguro. 


Gracias.

_________

¹ Nota: el "donc" creo que sobra, es de aquellos "donc" pronunciados como "tic" más bien, como cuando uno habla en una conferencia a unos amigos, como es el caso. No tiene sentido creo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Exacto.
"Bien propre sur lui" se asocia con "pulcro /cuidado".


----------



## jprr

1 said:


> ¹ Nota: el "donc"* creo que sobra, *es de aquellos "donc" pronunciados* como "tic"* más bien, como cuando uno habla en una conferencia a unos amigos, como es el caso. No tiene sentido creo.


No, no creo.
Se habla de un rojito radical impecable *y con todo* (perfecto/acabado => es todo un rojito radical), luego, como era de esperar, pasó por la universidad donde supestamente se crian (o sea: NO se graduó en "une grande école")


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No lo veo como vosotros:
nous étions dans un débat ou vous aviez le petit gauchiste de service,  bien propre sur lui et tout, donc¹  universitaire, et qui nous traitait  de raciste, parce que nous nous opposions au voile à l’école.

Se asocia: gauchiste, bien propre y universitaire.

Un "gauchiste" generalmente se asocia bien con un estudiante, bien con un obrero. Un obrero se mancha al trabajar, un estudiante tiene las manos limpias. 

A mi juicio, los tiros van por allí y este "donc" no sobra en absoluto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Gévy said:


> Se asocia: gauchiste, bien propre y universitaire.
> Un "gauchiste" generalmente se asocia bien con un estudiante, *bien con un obrero.* Un obrero se mancha al trabajar, un estudiante tiene las manos limpias.


  Ouvrier...à la marge, et pas vraiment... il suffit de regarder la composition sociologique des mouvements d'extrême gauche, et le vote gauchiste n'a jamais massivement été celui des ouvriers.
Le gauchiste "typique" est un produit des révoltes *étudiantes* de 1968... Et si on prend la liste des leaders, ils ont presque tous un parcours universitaire, même s'ils ont un statut social modeste. 
La phrase fait probablement référence à O. Besancenot.


----------



## 167metros144mètres

Vale, ya os he leído. Pero, ¿qué tal si pusiese lo siguiente?

estábamos en un debate en donde podías encontrarte con el pequeño izquierdista de turno, pulquérrimo, luego universitario, y que nos trataba de racistas porque nos oponíamos al uso del velo en los colegios.


----------



## Gévy

Hola metros,

Sí, vale pulquérrimo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## 167metros144mètres

Gracias a todos. Saludos.


----------



## 167metros144mètres

También:
bien arreglado
¿no?


----------

